# Levo Frame Update ?



## sage1 (Jun 20, 2008)

With Specialized updating the frames on the Stumpjumper and other MTB’s will the Levo get the same redesign in 2019/2020 ?


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

I've heard from Specialized that the Levo will remain unchanged for 2019.


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Certainly for the carbon models they would want to get more than 1 year from the moulds


----------

